# Designing BSD Rootkits 50 % off - 12 USD (ebook)



## ondra_knezour (May 4, 2012)

O'Reilly celebrates today and... subject says it all. Posting here, because info about presale on Starch Press book on FreeBSD Drivers was warmly received by forum members.

http://shop.oreilly.com/product/9781593271428.do


----------

